# Does anyone know of cheeper cosmetics brands which woul take new online retailers?



## ThePowderPuff (May 3, 2010)

So my friend and I are still talking about making a webshop that sells, all the amazing cheep cosmetics product you have in the US, that we don't have access to here in Denmark. I am talking about things like Nyx, Sigma Brushes, OPI, China Glaze, Coastal Scents etc. etc. You know all those brands where you can find cheaper dupes for the expensive products. And we don't have them here. We only have drugstore brands like L'oreal and Maybelline to look at for cheaper options.

So does any of you know if brands like that take in new online retailers far away from their own webshops? It's not (all of them) large companyes so I would think iy would be easier.

And one more: Can you help me with more names of great cheap makeup providers like those I have mentioned, which could be interesting?


----------



## marusia (May 3, 2010)

I'm a tiny bit confused...are you wanting to buy in wholesale for resell? If you are, pm me, I'll help out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I only deal in high end though. I've been selling for a couple months now and been doing really good lately. (I sold almost $1000 just today alone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## vintageroses (May 3, 2010)

ooooooh. do you sell wholesale to other countries too marusia? i.e Australia, Singapore


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_I'm a tiny bit confused...are you wanting to buy in wholesale for resell? If you are, pm me, I'll help out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only deal in high end though. I've been selling for a couple months now and been doing really good lately. (I sold almost $1000 just today alone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Yes exactly! I'll send you a PM


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 3, 2010)

Ok I wasn't very clear I see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have edited my post. But yes we are looking to making ou own webshop.


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 3, 2010)

NYX seems to have a new Nordic distributor: http://www.nyxcosmetics.se
So I am guessing you would have to go through them - which is double edged of course, on one hand they are nearer and thus easier to deal with than directly with the US company, on the other hand they want their cut of the price.


----------



## marusia (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_ooooooh. do you sell wholesale to other countries too marusia? i.e Australia, Singapore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry, I didn't see this earlier. Sure, I can sell out of country. The shipping is outrageous, but still very profitable. If you live in the UK though, I know suppliers there. I don't use them because I don't like the thought of paying VAT.


----------



## marusia (May 4, 2010)

I just contacted NYX and asked if I could set up a wholesale account with them. I also asked what their MOQ is. It wouldn't be lucrative for me, but if it works out, I'll let you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's a question...I'm not sure what the laws are in your country, but do you plan on getting a resell certificate, tax id, business license? I have to have all those things to be set up with legitimate suppliers here in the US. Otherwise, there's a good chance it's just a middle man. I'm just wondering what your business laws are over there...


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_I just contacted NYX and asked if I could set up a wholesale account with them. I also asked what their MOQ is. It wouldn't be lucrative for me, but if it works out, I'll let you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's a question...I'm not sure what the laws are in your country, but do you plan on getting a resell certificate, tax id, business license? I have to have all those things to be set up with legitimate suppliers here in the US. Otherwise, there's a good chance it's just a middle man. I'm just wondering what your business laws are over there...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I would of course need to set up a proper company with tax id, business number etc.


----------



## marusia (May 5, 2010)

Hey! They just got back with me and just told me to send them a copy of my business info id's...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone need NYX internationally, hit me up!

Ok, off to go message sigma LOL.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_Hey! They just got back with me and just told me to send them a copy of my business info id's...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone need NYX internationally, hit me up!_

 
Sounds great!


----------



## marusia (May 7, 2010)

Haha! I just got accepted for Sigma brushes AND coastal scents...were there any more you needed?


----------

